# MMorpg mit Flugzeugen ?



## Quetscha (12. April 2010)

Hallo Community ,

ich bin ein sehr großer Flugzeug fanatiker und würd gern mal wissen ob es ein Rollenspiel Quasi ein MMorpg mit Flugzeugen gibt ?? 

Da ich gesehen habe es gibt sowas mit Schiffen dachte ich muss es bestimmt auch sowas mit Flugzeugen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würd mich über antworten echt freuen


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2010)

http://heroesinthesky.gamigo.de/ 
? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (12. April 2010)

hm... So richtig mit Passagier-/Militärmaschinen? hm... Leider keine Ahnung. Nur eben so etwas wie Air Rivals.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. April 2010)

Würde mir Microsoft Flight Simulator X (oder 2004) mit FSPassengersX AddOn im Multiplayer (gibts erst ab X) einfallen.


----------



## casch79 (20. April 2010)

Hier http://mmohub.de/ kannst du nach ganz vielen Suchbegriffen suchen! Ist ne tolle Seite für kostenlose MMOs!

Da gibt es zum Beispiel auch http://mmohub.de/spiel/heroes-in-the-sky oder http://mmohub.de/spiel/air-rivals

Ich würde mich da mal umsehen.


----------



## Teal (20. April 2010)

Air Rivals hab ich schon mal angespielt. Ganz nett, jedoch sehr arcadelastig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triton (8. Mai 2010)

Kannst dir mal Battleground Europe anschauen. Ist ein U.S. Amerikanische 2. Weltkriegs MMO aus dem Jahre 2001. Dort spielt man alle Waffengattungen, bis also nicht nur an Flugzeuge gebunden und kannst mit deinem Char in allen Waffengatungen Karriere machen.

Und nicht gleich mosern wenn Du die Grafik siehst, das ist leider bei vielen der Grund es es kurz oder nicht zu spielen. Die Grafik kann nicht so sein wie bei den anderen Spielen. Denn man hat bei BGE ein viel größere Sichtweite, sprich es gibt im Grunde kein Fog of War. Man kann mit Panzern kämpfen die gut 2 Kilometer entfernt sind. Die Bomber können Ziele aus 5 KM Höhe bombardieren, oder Schiffe aus 5 KM Städte. Also nicht zu vergleichen mit den paar Hundert Metern bei eigendlich allen Online-Spielen.


----------

